# Gavriil Popov



## Tarantella

Gavriil Popov (1904-72) is best known for his Symphony No. 1, a very intense, daring work which is something of a "cult symphony". It was immediately banned and Popov had to subdue to socialist realism. But while the Symphonies No. 2 & 4 are obviously concessions to the regime, I'd say the 3rd, 5th and 6th (the two latter are in youtube) are pretty unique and engaging works. No. 6 is a remarkably caustic and powerful symphony, considering by 1969 he was an aged, forgotten, heavily alcoholic composer. Definitely worth a hearing.

What do you think of Popov's music?

*PS* Here's an interesting article by Alex Ross: http://www.therestisnoise.com/2004/09/the_popov_disco.html


----------



## joen_cph

Thanks for the info about the rarely available later Symphonies and the article, will check them out immediately. The 1st is a masterpiece, even though that the high-voltage melodiya/olympia recording is perhaps (?) a little too hysterical. It certainly tells of a composer who has a lot to say. A Chamber Symphony has also been recorded, but I didn´t find it particularly remarkable (now I see that it is there also, will check it out again ...)


----------



## robert

I love this tragic and very moving symphony......I have not listened to Popov in quite awhile....Today besides the first two symphonies I will also listen to the 5 & 6.....Now I understand that the label Northern Flowers has released the third....I am missing the third and fourth.......I do not believe the fourth was ever released...

Robert


----------



## TxllxT

*Gavriil Nikolayevich Popov (1904 - 1972)*


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------

